# 4Cyte Epiitalis Forte



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

Has anyone used this for their horse? Please can you tell me more about it and how much it costs daily? My vet feels my horse would benefit from this.


----------



## ycbm (28 March 2019)

Seems, from a lot of digging (they don't tell you) a herbal supplement based on thuja.

At ten quid a week I'd want more than that.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			Seems, from a lot of digging (they don't tell you) a herbal supplement based on thuja.

At ten weeks a week I'd want more than that.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks YCBM.

The vet I spoke to last night when I picked my horse up from the clinic said it was a gel like substance that you squirt into their feed once a day and they have had really good results from it.  Thinking of using this and cutting out my normal joint supplement.  My horse was meant to have had her neck injected with steroid yesterday but after x-ray they said that as there were six facet joints that needed medicating there was too much risk of laminitis, so I'm looking at using something different to supplement the sachet of bute a day that I currently give.  They also felt that having the neck done wasn't necessary due to the laminitis risk and the fact that the horse is not competing or doing anything other than hacking and as she appears to be happy and comfortable in her present state and is not classed as a welfare issue which is fair enough.

Just want to do what's right by her.


----------



## DressageCob (28 March 2019)

I use it for my older cob. It's a gel which is apple flavoured, which is why I got it (my boy is a super fussy eater). I've noticed very good results so I'm staying on it, even though it is super expensive.

I'm sure it is possible to buy the ingredients and make your own concoction, but I haven't got the time nor the knowledge to do so!

Edited to add, my horse has arthritis in his hocks, pasterns and coffin joints.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

DressageCob said:



			I use it for my older cob. It's a gel which is apple flavoured, which is why I got it (my boy is a super fussy eater). I've noticed very good results so I'm staying on it, even though it is super expensive.

I'm sure it is possible to buy the ingredients and make your own concoction, but I haven't got the time nor the knowledge to do so!

Edited to add, my horse has arthritis in his hocks, pasterns and coffin joints.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.  When you say major expensive that worries me.  How major expensive if you don't mind me asking?  Also what weight is your cob?

I've done a search on the name of this product on this website and I've contacted a couple of the people who commented at the time that they had or were going to put their horse on it so I wondered how they have got on.  Also by doing the search I've found out that I actually replied to an OP who enquired about it to say my friend has her horse on it!! I have no recollection of this but I'm going to speak to her about this when I see her later but I'm pretty sure she doesn't give it to him now.  When I mentioned the name to her last night she didn't say anything which is even weirder so maybe I've got it wrong ! lol


----------



## Rosie'smum (28 March 2019)

My horse is on after the vet suggested it as she has arthritis in her hocks abd spondyltis in her spine . She is also on danilon and bosweila along side it. Tbh its very difficult with her to tell whether she is in pain or not even without meds. But it is Â£89 ( i think) for 6wks.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 March 2019)

I've commented about this before. Its the oil extract of the seed of Biota Orientalis, which as YCBM says, Thuja. There is limited research to back it up, but I've not bothered to read too much as its not of interest to me. No way would I be paying Â£90 for it every 6 weeks.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

Rosie'smum said:



			My horse is on after the vet suggested it as she has arthritis in her hocks abd spondyltis in her spine . She is also on danilon and bosweila along side it. Tbh its very difficult with her to tell whether she is in pain or not even without meds. But it is Â£89 ( i think) for 6wks.
		
Click to expand...

Â£2.11 per day then.  Bit different that the Â£1 a day quoted by my vet.  Hmmm thanks.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I've commented about this before. Its the oil extract of the seed of Biota Orientalis, which as YCBM says, Thuja. There is limited research to back it up, but I've not bothered to read too much as its not of interest to me. No way would I be paying Â£90 for it every 6 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't seen your comment.  I won't be paying that much either, I'd rather give an extra half sachet of bute a day (although vet didn't think it was necessary).  However what I have read is that 'the equine range is backed by world-class research and development, including several peer-reviewed papers, world conference proceedings and ongoing post-doctorate research'. Apparently it is meant to 'proliferate chondrocyte cells (the main cells in cartilage) which actively 'tips the balance' back in favour of the production of healthy cartilage instead of degeneration'


----------



## DressageCob (28 March 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Thanks for your reply.  When you say major expensive that worries me.  How major expensive if you don't mind me asking?  Also what weight is your cob?

I've done a search on the name of this product on this website and I've contacted a couple of the people who commented at the time that they had or were going to put their horse on it so I wondered how they have got on.  Also by doing the search I've found out that I actually replied to an OP who enquired about it to say my friend has her horse on it!! I have no recollection of this but I'm going to speak to her about this when I see her later but I'm pretty sure she doesn't give it to him now.  When I mentioned the name to her last night she didn't say anything which is even weirder so maybe I've got it wrong ! lol
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Â£90 for a pouch which lasts about 2 -3 months.Itâ€™s not the worst but itâ€™s not as cheap as some. I get it on subscribe and save through amazon. 

My cob is 490kg approx


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2019)

DressageCob said:



			Itâ€™s Â£90 for a pouch which lasts about 2 -3 months.Itâ€™s not the worst but itâ€™s not as cheap as some. I get it on subscribe and save through amazon.

My cob is 490kg approx
		
Click to expand...

Yes my horse is considerably bigger than that. Thanks so much for coming back to me DC.


----------



## SEL (28 March 2019)

I tried it and it had no effect on my mare, so left it there.

She gets ulcers on protracted danilon so I was hoping for something kinder on the stomach, but unfortunately it made no obvious difference.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 March 2019)

We had a horse at work on it and it didnt make the slightest bit of difference.


----------



## whiteflower (28 March 2019)

I tried it for one with hock spavin, no difference whatsoever.


----------



## MuffettMischief (28 March 2019)

My vet doesnâ€™t rate it at all and I know someone whoâ€™s horse is on it and doesnâ€™t look any different


----------



## hopscotch bandit (29 March 2019)

whiteflower said:



			I tried it for one with hock spavin, no difference whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to my various people last night and the consensus was that it wont make any difference to my horse because of the xray findings so im foing to leave it and maybe increase the bute by an extra half a sachet a day. Thanks for your opinions though.


----------



## Rosie'smum (29 March 2019)

Thats my issue, i just dont knw if it doing anything. She has been the same as before she was on it. But its the same with her danilon, no matter how much she is on, whether its 1 a day or 2, i just dont notice a difference. I think she just hides it very well. Fortunately with the danilon i have found it cheaper through vio vet and get a repeat prescription from the vets.
She has the equinosis scan couple of years back and that was why the vet suggested.


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 March 2019)

No scientific evidence to back up the claims so on that basis, at that price, it would be a no from me.  if you want to go herbal, best stick to boswellia which is reasonably cheap.


----------



## First Flame (2 April 2019)

It was a game changer for my girlie (23years old) - I started her on it last September after struggling to fix/get to the bottom of a niggling off fore lameness all summer and was beginning to think I'd have to make a hard decision.  I noticed a difference within 2 weeks and was perfectly sound after 4 weeks.  My physio has noticed she has a much greater range of movement in her back and after being retired from school work she is now back having a play in the school once a week (was an advanced dressage horse working GP).  The pack last me approx. 8 weeks (16.1hh Irish sport horse), could just be coincidence but I won't be taking her off of it anytime soon.  Yes its expensive but I've been able to stop some of the other supplements she was on.  From my experience it seems to work really well for some and but can do does absolutely nothing for others.


----------



## Becksdiva (12 April 2019)

I had my girl on this but didn't notice any difference. It was too expensive too keep her on just in case. I went with cortaflex in the end


----------



## Bertolie (14 April 2019)

A friend has a 7 year old mare diagnosed with severe hock arthritis.  She tried all sorts of medications and supplements with no effect and then her vet suggested the 4Cyte Epiitalis gel. It is expensive but her insurance will pay for it for the first year. The change in her mare has been unbelievable and even the vets are amazed. My friend highly rates the stuff.


----------

